

Domain Bias in Web Search [pdf] - hyramgraff
http://research.microsoft.com/pubs/155941/domainbias.pdf

======
stfu
Thank you for posting this. I wish there was something like HN for interesting
papers. This is definitely worth reading due to its high practice relevancy.

